# Moving from NTl To Sky how do I get ITV



## Ed054 (30 Apr 2010)

Hi I am sick and tired of the service from NTL and looking to move to Sky.
Could someone let me know how I can get ITV as Sky have said they are not available in Ireland.


----------



## SparkRite (30 Apr 2010)

Ed054 said:


> Hi I am sick and tired of the service from NTL and looking to move to Sky.
> Could someone let me know how I can get ITV as Sky have said they are not available in Ireland.



Easy peasy...lemon squeezy........

Here ya go....

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ed054 (30 Apr 2010)

Thanks.


----------

